# Is it me or...



## S.K (Nov 29, 2008)

Another forum game, i'll just give you an example.

Example: 

Is it me or am I being watched?

Answer:

no, thats just normal paranoia, yuo'll get over it in about 30 years.

Is it me or is Spiritomb a new incarnation of hell?


----------



## Objection! (Nov 29, 2008)

No its not you, It looks demonic.

Is it me or whenever you go to search (on most places) the one you were looking for is at the bottom of the page/


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

No, it's just you, not remembering the other times.

Is it me or is it cold in here?


----------



## Objection! (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats just you, i'm not there... Or am I? seriously just check behind the window...I mean it...
Is it me or does Hoenn Suck?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 29, 2008)

It's you - old Kanto was harder to move around

Is it me or is life less interesting nowadays?


----------



## Objection! (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats perfectly normal, kinda like slowed-down depression


is it me or does Bruce Willis look a bit finished?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Not really.

Is it just me or does forum games get you heaps of posts?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

It's just you, (and a few more of us as well) posting a lot in forum games.


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

Since theres not another one...

Is it me or should Master Cheif be in SSBB?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

It's just you, I for one haven't heard of him.

Is it me or are humans stupid?


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 30, 2008)

Its you. heheheh. 

(Master cheif is the commander in Halo.)


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it just me or is the world insane?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes. The world is not insane, it's stupid.

Is it me, or does everything seem lame?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 1, 2008)

It's just you, failing to find the stuff you think is not lame.

Is it just me or are emotions a lie.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 4, 2008)

No.

Is it just me or is Arylett not being very active?


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

Its not just you.


Is it me or do Nidorina and Nidorino rock?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 4, 2008)

Just you right now.

Is it me or are you hungry?


----------



## S.K (Dec 4, 2008)

You, just had tea.

Is it me or am I bored?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 4, 2008)

It's you, you're actually riveted, but you can't tell.

Is it me or does whisky taste worse after coke


----------



## Gakidou (Dec 5, 2008)

It just you.

Is it just me or am I staring at a computer screen?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 5, 2008)

It's just you. That's a donut.

Is it just me, or was that _some party_ last night?


----------



## Gakidou (Dec 5, 2008)

I was just you dreaming

Is it just me or does chocolate taste good?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

Yesssss.

Is it just me or is TCOD not as active as it was before the big forum crash?


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2008)

No. Without Mafia, it will never be as active.

Is it me or has EeveeSkitty never been in a Mafia game?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

True. I didn't try it on the old forums and haven't been in it on ASB Mafia.

Is it just me or am I ACTUALLY 10th for highest post count[I've never been so high, I got a late start]


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 8, 2008)

You are 10th highest - for now

Is it me or has this site lost interest


----------



## Objection! (Dec 8, 2008)

Its not you. Everyone knows that.

Is it me or does Dan Green rock?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

Depends.

Is it just me or are there a lot of FF fans here.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

It might be you. I haven't noticed

Is it me or was it raining a lot yesterday?


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Dec 9, 2008)

It was you, but it was snowing.

Is it me or is Christmas close?


----------



## Objection! (Dec 9, 2008)

Its you. It seems ages away.

Is it me or are the megaman games really,really hard?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

It's you. You haven't got the art of playing them down yet.

Is it me or is life overrated.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 9, 2008)

Its you.

Is it me or can I not be bothered to post a proper post right now?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

It's you. You're actually morally opposed to such a thing but are in denial.

Is it me or have I run out of ideas for this game.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 9, 2008)

It's you, because, well since *you* can't think of anything...your loss, man.
Is it me, or is that needle the doctor shoved in my arm actually full of Morphine, even though I'm not in any pain yet?


----------



## Mercury (Dec 9, 2008)

It's just you. 

Is it me or are Chocobo's awesome?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

It's you. Never confuse opinion with fact.

Is it me or do I need to hurry up and finish stuff which needs submitting by Friday?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 9, 2008)

It's you. You need to slow down to finish it.

Is it me or have I been almost forgotten by the other users?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

It's you, those who don't know who you are weren't here before.

Is it me or is it Wednesday now?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

It's you; Wednesday doesn't exist.

Is it me, or do you like Psyduck?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Sort of.

Is it just me or is Dark talking to Time?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

It's you, that's light talking to space.

Is it me or does everything end?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

It's you. Time doesn't.

Is it me or am I hungry?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 10, 2008)

It's you. You're actually full

Is it me or does everyone know people in America irl other than me?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you. I'm sure somebody else doesn't.

Is it me or have I begun posting on the forum games a lot?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you. This is just a dream.

Is it me or has no-one else on these forums ever read the _Sharpe_ novels?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

It may be you, but I can't prove it either way.

Is it me or is Time Psyduck the main poster on Forum Games?


----------



## Taliax (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you. A mod who is a friend of Time Psyduck just goes around deleting most of the other posts. Mweeheehee.

Is it just me or are all the people on my friends list Warriors lovers?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you; that one right...there...isn't.

Is it me, or is Super Smash Bros. Brawl unbelievably addicting?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you (I wouldn't know)

Is it me, or is everyone obsessed by Super Smash Bros. Brawl?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you: you're not.

Is it me or is Link way cooler than Mario?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you, it's a matter of opinion

Is it me or is everyone else in forum games right now from America?


----------



## Dragon (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you, I'm Canadian.

Is it me, or is Roar or Time style the best?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you, all styles are equal.

Is it me, or have I been on a long time?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you; a year would be a long time. A few months is nothing. (Interesting. We joined on the same day.)

Is it me, or am I younger than you?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

It seems, yes.

Is it just me or...is Dark Tyranitar back from the dead.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

No, that's just his ghost
(By my timing we didn't - you joined the next day)

Is it me or am I missing something


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Not really.

Is it just me or is Time Psyduck not on the active members list?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you. You can't see me

Is it me or is forum games getting old?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you. It can never get old. Only you can.

Is it me or is black cool-looking>?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 11, 2008)

It's you. Black is so last decade

Is it me or am I supposed to think of something to put here?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 12, 2008)

It's you; it should come naturally.

Is it me or is it not coming naturally?


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Dec 12, 2008)

Dark Tyranitar said:


> It's you; it should come naturally.
> 
> Is it me or is it not coming naturally?



It is you! _It_ should come naturally.

Is it me or you?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 12, 2008)

It's you.

Is it me?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Just you.

Is it just me or is serebiiforums fail?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 12, 2008)

It's you. They hate you.

Is it me or is it quiet in my flat.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

It's you; there is a lot of sound outside the human range of hearing.

Is it me or am I tired?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 13, 2008)

It's you, I can't really sense what you're feeling from just text.

Is it me or does procrastination suck?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 13, 2008)

It's you; it allows you to do all sorts of fun things.

Is it me, or do I hate procrastination also?


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

It's you - you dislike other who procrastinate where it has a negative impact upon you

Is it me or would I be better off speaking like Spock?


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 15, 2008)

Its you. Thats a terrible idea in any situation.

Is it me or do I seem to be on less nowadays?


----------



## Objection! (Dec 15, 2008)

Its not you, you've spent too long on Youtube.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it me or did you forget you 'is it me'?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 16, 2008)

It's you; the 'it is me' is just in a tiny, tiny font.

Is it me or did you skip the 'It's you'?


----------



## Gakidou (Dec 17, 2008)

It just you. He managed to come up with some invisible font.

Is it me or is the world going to implode?


----------



## The Suicune (Dec 17, 2008)

It's you, the world is in a perfectly stable condition at the present moment.

Is it me, or have Ben and Jerry release a christmas song, even though they're and Ice Cream Company?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 17, 2008)

It's you; you must be in some alternate universe where Ben and Jerry's is an ice cream company.

Is it me, or did TCoD crash for a while on Monday?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not you everyone got it.

Is it just me or is this a random question?


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 18, 2008)

It's you. You had to think about it; you didn't use a random word generator.

Is it me, or does the duplicate contain a glorious cinema inside his knight?


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 17, 2009)

Its you, I have no idea what you just said,


Is it me or should I finally change my avatar.


----------



## see ya (Jan 17, 2009)

It's you. Dark Samus is made of win. 

Is it just me or were Sonic 2's Special Stages forged in the fires of Hell by Satan himself?


----------



## celebi (Jan 17, 2009)

its you.you could keep the same avvie forever if you wanted

is it me,or do i feel the kyogre mark i drew on my hand is stinging?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Its you. You're most likely not possessed.

Is it me or is no one on right now?


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 1, 2009)

Its you. We're the only 2 on here. AND IT SUCKS.

Is it me or does Trace rock?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Its not you, Trace is _awesome_.

Is it me or is futurama a lot funnier than simpsons?


----------



## celebi (Feb 2, 2009)

its you,simpsons and futuama are equally funny

is it me or does  my room seem to have less space in it?


----------



## Creation (Feb 2, 2009)

Its not you, you've probably packed it up.
Is it me or is the potato in my signature demented?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Its not you, its looking at me strangely.

Is it me or is the Itunes store crap at actually finding music? Thats the fourth song I can't find.


----------



## magnemite (Feb 3, 2009)

It's not you, I also have trouble on itunes...

Is it me, or are the pokemon in my signature retarded?


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 3, 2009)

Its you. Just don't save them as JPEG!

Is it me or is Leafeon better than Glaceon?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Its you, they're equal. (Although your avie makes him cuter.)

Is it me or is Lucasw humping a stick?


----------



## Oreku (Feb 3, 2009)

Um.. it might just be you


Is it me or does Arizona make the best Iced Tea around?


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 3, 2009)

Its you, TCods original Tea is the best.

Is it me or am I falling asleep?


----------



## celebi (Feb 5, 2009)

its not you,its because you are sleepy

is it me or is it every clock i have had in my room has lost time?


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 5, 2009)

Its not you, go check them.

Is it me or is the Halberd the best SSB stage?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

Its you. Its a matter of opinion.

Is it me or is that Meta Knight in your sig looking at me strangely.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 8, 2009)

0.0' It's not just you. 0.0'
Is it just me, or iz bublegum awsm?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

its not you. Everyone knows that chewing gum is awesome.

Is it me or do I suck at MarioKart?


----------



## celebi (Feb 8, 2009)

its not you.mariokart is hard until you know the rules and what to do 

is it me or do i feel frozen?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 14, 2009)

Its you, that iceburg melted ages ago.

Is it me or is Celebi (the pokemon) really crap.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 14, 2009)

Not in Mystery Dungeon, so ... yes xD

Is it me or will it never be bright and sunny today ever again?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 14, 2009)

Its you, it was sunny yesterday, yet I was playing football with a few of my friends in a muddy, water-logged field.

Is it me or is Grass Knot a great move?


----------



## Muse (Mar 17, 2009)

Its you. It only works well on heavy pokemon.

Is it me or is this a serious bump?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 18, 2009)

It's not you, threads that are more than a month old shall perish beneath my missile and blade.

Is it me or am I not supposed to be doing this?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 20, 2009)

its you

is is me or is it hot in here
*is sweating alot*


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Mar 22, 2009)

It's you, there's a turned on oven behind you.

Is it me or was that (^) an unitentional innuendo?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 23, 2009)

Its you

It it me or is everyone asleep


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

It's you.

Is it me, or is Lux Aeterna epic?


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Mar 26, 2009)

It's you.

Is it me, or is Bleach totally epic?

:D


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 21, 2009)

Bleach is epic.

Is it me or am I posting way too much recently?


----------



## Lili (Jul 21, 2009)

It's just you, whenever you look at the number of posts you have you times them by two.

Is it me or is my egg in my signature going to take forever to hatch?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 23, 2009)

Its just you.
Is it me or am I annoying?


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 23, 2009)

Its you.

Is it me or do you have 4 eyes?


----------



## Lili (Jul 23, 2009)

No, I just got glasses.

Is it me or is the D/P sprite of Blastoise look like he's saying, "Give me your money or else a jet of water will take your head off!"?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

No, he just sees his reflection in ur glasses and is threatened by it.  

Is it just me, or does my avatar make people shit bricks?


----------

